# Another Zilla question.



## Trever (Feb 12, 2010)

Does anyone here run 28x10x12 fronts and 28x12x12 rears? I would love to see pictures. Im hoping they will fit on my stock 09' Brute 650 SRA.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I don't have any pictures of that setup, but they will definitely fit your brute! My friend had his 28" Mudlites on his SRA stock rims and all...


----------



## Trever (Feb 12, 2010)

Wow,,that really surprizes me! Mudlites seem to run pretty true to size. I would think a 28" Mudlite is bigger then a 28" zilla. 

Thats good news!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Yeah they fit with absolutely no problems.. 10's in the front and 12's in the rear also.. 

I'm running 28-10-12 silverbacks all the way around on stock rims on my 650i with no issues


----------



## Trever (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks or the respond!


----------



## Trever (Feb 12, 2010)

Would you happen to have a picture of your buddies SRA with the mud lites?


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Sorry I don't.. He might, I can find out... he's on here somewhere... but I don't think he has any pics uploaded.. his name is uppidycon on here

He actually had them on his Eiger first, then bought the brute cuz the Eiger took on water and he wanted a new bike... then he got the Eiger fixed, put the tires back on it and bought 30" mudlites for the Brute


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

Give me a few days and I will be able to show you what they look like on a Brute 650 SRA. I ordered 2 - 28x10x12 and 2 - 28x12x12 for mine today. BTW, I have the ITP SS106 Wheels, so I am hoping that they are going to look good when I get them mounted.


----------



## Trever (Feb 12, 2010)

That will be awesome!! Id love to see a picture!!!

I really like them 106 wheels you have but ITP has discontinued them and I cant get a set anymore!


----------



## Trever (Feb 12, 2010)

Muddy Brute Force said:


> Give me a few days and I will be able to show you what they look like on a Brute 650 SRA. I ordered 2 - 28x10x12 and 2 - 28x12x12 for mine today. BTW, I have the ITP SS106 Wheels, so I am hoping that they are going to look good when I get them mounted.


 
Any update on the zillas? Looking forward to seeing what they look like!


----------



## rhelms (Sep 18, 2009)

gpinjason said:


> Yeah they fit with absolutely no problems.. 10's in the front and 12's in the rear also..
> 
> I'm running 28-10-12 silverbacks all the way around on stock rims on my 650i with no issues


How well do the pink and lime green springs work with those tires? Thinking about gettin the same tires soon.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

They do pretty good... I was thinking about trying out the Maroon primary though... the Pink has no stall at all, and it makes it hard to do wheelies... But as far as turning the tires, it does a good job at keeping them moving... I like to slow crawl hills and stuff when I can, and I can just ease into the throttle and the belt doesn't slip at all...


----------

